
Climate Change Has Quadrupled Ocean 'Dead Zones' - ShubhamBadal
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/climate-change-ocean-dead-zones_us_5a4ff489e4b003133ec7cc3f
======
ShubhamBadal
Climate Change Has Quadrupled Ocean ‘Dead Zones,’ Researchers Warn.
Suffocating oceans could lead to ecosystem collapse, the study says.

